# Hitler's personality type



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Ninjaws said:


> You don't seem to understand how the functions work. We are all feelers and we are all thinkers.
> INFJs have Extraverted Feeling and Introverted Thinking, while INTJs have Extraverted Thinking and Introverted Feeling.
> 
> Extraverted Feeling (Fe for short) is external and thus more expressive than Fi is. Fi can feel passionate, but is not as concerned with expressing this. That is why TJs are often seen as robots. They definitely have strong feelings, but they express this through Te.
> ...


NFJ are actually laid back and distant. ENFJ is one of the coldest types. Obama. Is he emotionally expressive? He is a vampire. That is more fitting with NFJ. Not beating their chest like a fool. Waving your arms around and shit isn't Fe. 

Celebrity Types says INFJ are "_holistic _visionaries oriented towards CONTEMPLATION". INTJ are "_tenacious _visionaries oriented towards ACTION." Te. Nobody was more action orientated than Hitler. 

Where is the actual Fe cognition? Hitler is going on about world laws. Again, Jung on ExTJ types:

*This type of man gives, the deciding voice not merely for himself alone but also on behalf of his entourage either to the actual objective reality or to its objectively orientated, intellectual formula. By this formula are good and evil measured, and beauty and ugliness determined. All is right that corresponds with this formula ; all is wrong that contradicts it ; and everything that is neutral to it is purely accidental. Because this formula seems to correspond with the meaning of the world, it also becomes a world-law whose realization must be achieved at all times and seasons, both individually and collectively. Just as the extraverted thinking type subordinates himself to his formula, so, for its own good, must his entourage also obey it, since the man who refuses to obey is wrong he is resisting the world-law, and is, therefore, unreasonable, immoral, and without a conscience. His moral code forbids him to tolerate exceptions ; his ideal must, under all circumstances, be realized; for in his eyes it is the purest conceivable formulation of objective reality, and, therefore, must also be generally valid truth, quite indispensable for the salvation of man

*Te= orthodoxy. Te= no other way.
​
And as far as him being a "mystic" Ni user or whatever, that is just being German. He grew up on people like Hegel and Nietzsche, who are NFJ. That is the kind of shit that German NFJ produce. NFJ despise Te. Like Nietzsche said, 

'All things are subject to interpretation. Whichever interpretation prevails at a given time is a function of power and not truth.' 

Te thinks the exact opposite of that. There is only one truth, and everybody will fall in line behind it.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> ENFJ is one of the coldest types. Obama. Is he emotionally expressive? He is a vampire. That is more fitting with NFJ. Not beating their chest like a fool. Waving your arms around and shit isn't Fe.


I dunno about Obama being ENFJ. He's definitely an Fe user but I can't see that as his dominant function, especially compared to an ENFJ like Jim Jones or the ones I've known in real life. Obama also has a reputation for being argumentative behind the scenes.


----------



## littleinfp (Oct 23, 2015)

Entj


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Hitler was definitely an INFJ. 

INFJs and ENFJs are the archetypal cult leaders. Jim Jones (among others, as someone earlier pointed out) was also an xNFJ.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

bnwwler said:


> People say Hitler is INFJ ... Wtf? How can HE be Feeling ??? I think is INTJ, what u guys think?


He was very clearly an INFJ. I suggest you re-examine your preconceived notions regarding the words "thinking" and "feeling", they're probably not what you think they mean (in the context of MBTI). Also, look into cognitive functions.

Remember that through his ruthlessness, horrendous, callousness, and psychopathy, he was making decisions based on his personal values. He thought he was bettering the world, but was acting from deep hatred, paranoia, personal bias, and emotion.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> I dunno about Obama being ENFJ. He's definitely an Fe user but I can't see that as his dominant function, especially compared to an ENFJ like Jim Jones or the ones I've known in real life. Obama also has a reputation for being argumentative behind the scenes.


Obama is an introvert but NFJ is correct, I think.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Quernus said:


> He was very clearly an INFJ. I suggest you re-examine your preconceived notions regarding the words "thinking" and "feeling", they're probably not what you think they mean (in the context of MBTI). Also, look into cognitive functions.
> 
> Remember that through his ruthlessness, horrendous, callousness, and psychopathy, he was making decisions based on his personal values. He thought he was bettering the world, but was acting from deep hatred, paranoia, personal bias, and emotion.


He is the antithesis of the type. Read my posts in this thread and address them.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

As much as it pains me: INTJ enneagram 4. The enneagram is why people think he's a feeler. I see Te all over the place, but it's subservient to his grander vision (Ni). I don't see how a Te PoLR type (INFJ) could use and work the German political system like that, and build up the Nazi party to the monstrosity it was. The speeches appealed to the emotions, yes, but it was a tool to gain power.

Source:
The Young Hitler I Knew
Hitler: The Pathology of Evil


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> I dunno about Obama being ENFJ. He's definitely an Fe user but I can't see that as his dominant function, especially compared to an ENFJ like Jim Jones or the ones I've known in real life. Obama also has a reputation for being argumentative behind the scenes.


Different flavours of ENFJ. If I were into being political, into "Serving" the -greater- good, rather than *just* people I personally invest in, Obama is exactly the type I would imagine. 

You can not be argumentative to the masses, they will reject it. People want calm, and order. People are sheep.

If you want to get something done, you can't act the way you *want* to act, or how you feel. You act how others will respond best to you.

This is why people see Us as manipulative. We are. What matters is the moral code of the ENFJ and those of the people who surround them. I am constantly looking for *pure* people, not nice easy going ones, but people who are not in it for themselves.
I need to be able to talk to those people before I do something because I can never trust that I will not be corrupt.

Yet, I think this part of myself is the flavour of enneagram 6. If I were a 2 as my main type, I actually see myself being much more "shove the help down your throat - I have the best medicine for you and I will do what it takes to get it there" all while smiling and laughing and feigning innocence. (This would be the most evil an ENFJ can be imo, because they believe so strongly that they do it for others and and are doing what is 'best').


./Cough BS


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

bnwwler said:


> People say Hitler is INFJ ... Wtf? How can HE be Feeling ??? I think is INTJ, what u guys think?


You obviously do not grasp F vs T (its not simply empathy or compassion or something-theres alot of feelers for example who are assholes). 

INFJ fits quite well, he was neurotic unhealthy insanely paranoid INFJ. 

You seriously think hitler was a rational or objective thinker, really? Because nothing screams rational like taking a personal attack on entire cultures due to personal resentment and retaliation. (Yeah right).


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Esfp/Isfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Hitler was portrayed as the classical evil dictator--->ENTJ
That's just a portrayal, he was really a nut with passionate speeches.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

"And now dear little children, who may this story read,
To idle, silly flattering words, I pray you ne'er give heed:
Unto an evil counsellor, close heart and ear and eye,
And take a lesson from this tale, of the Spider and the Fly."​

~By Mary Howitt, 1829
Excerpt from The Spider and the Fly ​


I would say ENFJ/INFJ (With something along the lines of 1w2, 3w4, 5w6).

​


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Read a biography of Hitler. INxx extremely obviously painfully clear from the beginning. Guy did not live in the real world. He was a loner who lived in his head and obsessively immersed himself in philosophy, the arts, etc. He was a dreamer who was detached from reality and spent all his time on ideas.

Last two letters a little more muddled. His conscientiousness in school and his gravitation toward leadership from an early age seem to suggest J is more likely than P. But on the other hand his aimless wandering and drifting and reluctance to work during his young adulthood seems more P, as does his general laziness that continued throughout his life even when he was Fuhrer. He wasn't as structured and punctual as he is often portrayed. Surprisingly undisciplined in fact. He tended to procrastinate a lot and put off important decisions, shutting out the world, retreating from everyone and taking walks and reading alone. (He was definitely ridiculously introverted.) So I actually lean towards P from a dichotomies only perspective. Though he definitely was a Jungian introverted intuitive type, no doubt. Jung himself described him as similar to his Ni type (and implied auxiliary feeling as well). So that would be INxJ in MBTI, INxp in Socionics, which actually seems to work better for him.

Now, filling that X, we have to decide if thinking or feeling was second to his intuition. On the Big Five, Hitler would score somewhere in the middle on the agreeableness scale. He was actually known to be quite polite, courteous, well-mannered and thoughtful in person, particularly to his secretaries (which can be seen in the movie _Downfall_). He also loved animals. On the other hand, he had a bit of a temper to say the least (also can be seen in the movie _Downfall_) and was often quite combative and argumentative. Also isn't exactly considered the model of empathy and compassion, was of course self-absorbed in many ways, though I think somewhere in that twisted brain of his he really did think he was doing what was best for the German people. Still, his primary interests throughout his life were in the arts and humanities, and his primary skill was moving and motivating people. He was not very rational to put it mildly - his ideas were fueled by idealism, nationalism, pseudoscience, and emotionality. There was nothing objective about them. He was also a terrible strategist, which is unheard of for an INTJ. So I'm gonna say in MBTI terms he was more F than T.

So, final typing:

Jung Functions Ni-Fe (MBTI INFJ, Socionics INFp)
Dichotomies INxP

Big Five:
Openness - Extremely high
Conscientiousness - Low
Extraversion - Extremely low
Agreeableness - Average
Neuroticism - Extremely high


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

He is a very unhealthy INFJ


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Gilly said:


> "And now dear little children, who may this story read,
> To idle, silly flattering words, I pray you ne'er give heed:
> Unto an evil counsellor, close heart and ear and eye,
> And take a lesson from this tale, of the Spider and the Fly."​
> ...


Germany will either be a world power or will not be at all.

Humanitarianism is the expression of stupidity and cowardice.

I do not see why man should not be just as cruel as nature.

It is not truth that matters, but victory.

-Hitler

lol at INFJ. Power. Strength. Duty. Victory. Orthodoxy. Classic fucking Te conqueror in the vein of Napoleon, Caesar, etc. "I am the state."


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Germany will either be a world power or will not be at all.
> 
> Humanitarianism is the expression of stupidity and cowardice.
> 
> ...


Which biography of Hitler have you read? Do you have any arguments to address those I just made? A few quotes he said to try to justify his philosophy and appear strong does not prove anything. Nothing you said disproves INFJ anyway by the way. I am still willing to consider INTJ/INTp but I also think INFJ/INFp is most likely and am pretty confident in that typing. ENTJ as you seem to be implying is out of the question. Hitler may have liked to pretend he was like Napoleon or Caesar but in reality he was nothing like them. They were decisive and brilliant strategically and logistically. He was far from it. Compare to Stalin, an actual ENTJ. Very different.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> Which biography of Hitler have you read? Do you have any arguments to address those I just made? A few quotes he said to try to justify his philosophy and appear strong does not prove anything. Nothing you said disproves INFJ anyway by the way.


I have read Mein Kampf. The guy focuses on organizing external logical structure. It is the last damn thing an INFJ cares about. How does Fe logically design so much? It is Te that does that. It is all Te. See my Jung Te dom description and other posts. 

You are saying ridiculous things like an INTJ being bad at strategy is "unheard of". Not even gonna bother.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Germany will either be a world power or will not be at all.
> 
> Humanitarianism is the expression of stupidity and cowardice.
> 
> ...


How he wanted to see himself, is not what he was.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I have read Mein Kampf. The guy focuses on organizing external logical structure. It is the last damn thing an INFJ cares about. How does Fe logically design so much? It is Te that does that. It is all Te. See my Jung Te dom description and other posts.
> 
> You are saying ridiculous things like an INTJ being bad at strategy is "unheard of". Not even gonna bother.


Hitler was bad at organizing any sort of external logical structure. (He was only good at organizing/motivating people, not executing practical strategic plans.) He was not decisive. He was not planful. He was not strategic. He was not pragmatic. He was an idealist above all else. Te _dom_ is out of the question, Te _aux_ slightly less so. But I find it hard to believe you actually read _Mein Kampf_ yet came to the conclusion that Hitler was primarily concerned with "organizing external logical structure" (which would not be the last thing any extroverted judging type would care about anyway, T or F). His primary concern, clear in that book - which was a subjective piece of propaganda and manifesto, not the best source for an objective comprehensive view of the man - was his ideology and his idealistic, irrational, nationalistic views about the future of the German people and the Aryan race.

And while I may have been exaggerating a bit when I said it is unheard of for an INTJ to be bad at strategy, it is unlikely for one to be as incompetent with what is generally the defining feature of Ni-Te as Hitler was. If he was one, he would have to have been very, very Ni heavy with poorly developed Te. Yet you seem to suggest Te dom instead.

Again, I just wanna mention that Jung himself, who came up with the whole system and lived during Hitler's time, implied Hitler was an introverted intuitive type with auxiliary feeling. Just saying.

I think you really just don't want to be the same type as Hitler. Understandable, but also kinda ridiculous. It says nothing about you. We all know Hitler was deranged no matter what type he was. No one thinks he is representative of INFJs.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> That's why in his paintings, Hitler only cared about the buildings. The one constant criticism of his paintings was that he didn't do a good job of painting people.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paintings_by_Adolf_Hitler#Critical_analysis
> 
> ...


Thank you. Precisely what I have been saying in this thread. Buildings. An INFJs favorite thing of course. lol. Hitler was focused on things Ni-Fe would find incredibly dull. 

His feeling is authentic. That is why it is so fucking weird. lol.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> What do you think Jung's type is? He is just like Bruce Lee, William James and Splinter from Ninja Turtles. Lee said a good teacher protects his students from his influence. Jung said that a shoe that fits one pinches another, there is no recipe for living that suits all cases. Your vision will become true when you look inside yourself. Te totally negates the human element there; Fe upholds it. Te sees them as pieces on a board to be moved around.
> 
> There is only one place you have not looked and that is where you will find the master.
> 
> ...


He is a Ti user of some sort based on his writing in psychological types. Here he describes the Thinking function.


> Even though _*my thinking process is directed*_, as far as possible, towards objective data, nevertheless it is _my_ subjective process, and it can neither escape the subjective admixture nor yet dispense with it. Although I try my utmost to give a completely objective direction to _*my*_ train of thought, even then I cannot exclude the parallel subjective process with its all-embracing participation, without extinguishing the very spark of life from _*my thought*_.


I think he could be INFJ of sorts. He is most likely Ni-dom. Some say Ti-dom. Though I can see INFJ most.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> He is a Ti user of some sort based on his writing in psychological types. Here he describes the Thinking function.
> 
> I think he could be INFJ of sorts. He is most likely Ni-dom. Some say Ti-dom. Though I can see INFJ most.


I really like what Revolver added. I am going to add it my repertoire. lol. The source he showed distills perfectly why he isn't an INFJ. Hitler's art 

*"represented a profound disinterest in people"
*
Trying to figure out people is what INFJ do. He is the antithesis of the type as I said from the start. I actually used to believe he was an INFJ and defended that idea. He appears to be one on paper but is the antithesis of the type when examined more closely. I also like the fact that INFJ has the most bad guys. That is cool to me. I said that reading Mein Kampf was like reading something by Henry Kissinger except Kissinger actually understand the personalities involved and focused a lot on them. But Hitler does understand Realpolitik; his biggest weakness is actually diplomacy and judging of people. *
*


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I really like what Revolver added. I am going to add it my repertoire. lol. The source he showed distills perfectly why he isn't an INFJ. Hitler's art
> 
> *"represented a profound disinterest in people"*


Some INFJs could be like that? I'm sure Hitler had some personality disorders under his belt as well, that may have exacerbated these features. On the other hand, it could also be the authority-abuse effect, and that whole Stanford prison experiment shabang. 



> Trying to figure out people is what INFJ do. He is the antithesis of the type as I said from the start. I actually used to believe he was an INFJ and defended that idea. He appears to be one on paper but is the antithesis of the type when examined more closely. I also like the fact that INFJ has the most bad guys. That is cool to me. I said that reading Mein Kampf was like reading something by Henry Kissinger except Kissinger actually understand the personalities involved and focused a lot on them. But Hitler does understand Realpolitik; his biggest weakness is actually diplomacy and judging of people. *
> *


When you say 'examined closely' are there any remarks, that look Te? I just want to something to base these ideas on. The thing with Te is that, I can see it. I can definitely see a difference between the average Fe user and Hitler's type. Other possibilities other than INFJ are apparent, as I said before. 

So are you on the fence of INTJ? Or, ENTJ? Can you also argue against Si? Does he make any remarks or communications reminiscent of these types? This can qualify as some form of evidence


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> Some INFJs could be like that? I'm sure Hitler had some personality disorders under his belt as well, that may have exacerbated these features. On the other hand, it could also be the authority-abuse effect, and that whole Stanford prison experiment shabang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is on the Te and Fi axis. He is serious as fuck. He is not merry at all. One more point I wanted to add: I read Mein Kampf and The Autobiography of Malcolm X back to back earlier this year. I said that is one of the good things about Kindle, nobody can see the books you are reading. People would be confused and scared if they saw what I was reading. lol. 


Anyway, Malcolm X is a hardass. Believed in crazy racial theories. Blasted white people in his book. Dogmatic. etc etc. I believe most people type him as a TP. Which I agree with. Uses Fe and Ti at least. But he also made me laugh in his book. Made me cry. He could laugh at himself even when fucking hating hard as hell. lol. There is still some lightness there because of Fe. Some relatability. There is not an ounce of that in Hitler. There is no human element present at all.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I think he is on the Te and Fi axis. He is serious as fuck. He is not merry at all. One more point I wanted to add: I read Mein Kampf and The Autobiography of Malcolm X back to back earlier this year. I said that is one of the good things about Kindle, nobody can see the books you are reading. People would be confused and scared if they saw what I was reading. lol.


haha imho I think there is something wrong with any medium which you cannot feel and interact with like a hard copy. Online versions are convenient though. lol 'Oh I'm just reading Mein Kampf' haha that would be awkward af 



> Anyway, Malcolm X is a hardass. Believed in crazy racial theories. Blasted white people in his book. Dogmatic. etc etc. I believe most people type him as a TP. Which I agree with. Uses Fe and Ti at least. But he also made me laugh in his book. Made me cry. He could laugh at himself even when fucking hating hard as hell. lol. There is still some lightness there because of Fe. Some relatability. There is not an ounce of that in Hitler. There is no human element present at all.


I actually thought INFJ for Malcolm X, but I've seen him typed as ESTP on Celebritytypes. Though, a TypeC thread convinced me INFJ. he fits the profile of the INFJ-er, and Fe would stand out for a reason like that. 

I'm kinda in agreement with you there, he may actually be Te/Fi and INTJ. I just need more communications to be sure, if you don't mind. Like something tangible that he literally says, that may seem more Te than Fe. Imo, we can only work with that level of tangible reality, while emotional effects can vary the accuracy of the information presented.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> haha imho I think there is something wrong with any medium which you cannot feel and interact with like a hard copy. Online versions are convenient though. lol 'Oh I'm just reading Mein Kampf' haha that would be awkward af
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ENTP often want more objective standards. I rarely can point to some objective logic to convince people of something. 

I have thought INFJ for him too. lol. Or ENFJ. ESTP are savvy. I said before that Fe is the most gullible function. It believes in other people and its environment. It is often at the whim of it. Especially when younger. But they learn eventually. That is Malcolm X's life story. lol. He used to dress like a white guy. He was so ridiculous that even people in NYC would stare. To look white was considered to be more uppity or whatever. He was so ashamed he was a black man who couldn't dance or box. lol. 

Fe is so immersed in the environment it often doesn't know its place in it. I think this is why NFJ and NTP are very similar and why Obama gets typed as ENTP. Because NFJ types are drifters too. We don't know what we want. Neither did Obama. He was a drifter too. Where does he belong? Malcolm X spent his life apologizing how his past self was wrong and he was just trying to do the right thing for people. Like when he came back from Mecca and left the Nation of Islam. He was reborn. They asked if he was gonna drop the name Malcolm X. He said no. Just because I have been saved does not change anything. As long as my people are oppressed, I am Malcolm X. That is what Fe looks like. He is actually fuckin smart too. He reminds me a lot of Obama. It is uncanny. Even his body motions and build. lol. I know that sounds racist but seriously. He is very thoughtful. Maybe he would be like Obama if his childhood wasn't ruined. Just watch the first two minutes. It is a hilarious battle between Ti and Te. Doesn't Malcolm remind you of a more aggressive Obama?


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Ni is pretty obvious, but I don't think he was a Ti-user. ISFP is what I see him as.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

ENTJ 8w7 with severe antisocial personality disorder, narcissistic personality disorder and idiopathic psychosis.

I suspect he spent most of his time communing with the voices in his head.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> So you concede that it was in fact based on nature and law of the strong? You said his motivations had nothing to do with survival of the fittest and called me ignorant for suggesting it. I just gave you much evidence that you are the ignorant one.
> 
> People who judge by logic or thinking aren't necessarily logical. People who judge by feeling or ethics aren't necessarily ethical. Most thinkers don't actually think about much and are not skilled at thinking. Like most humans.
> 
> What matters is the objective standard. The objective world law. A Te dom can bang creationism or bang evolution. It can bang anything. The objective source is interchangeable but it remains an objective source. It could be The Bible. It could be scientific consensus. It could be nearly anything.


No, where are you getting the idea that I agree with you? Nothing I said comes even remotely close to implying that. 

You're pulling shit out of your ass. Try again.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> That's why in his paintings, Hitler only cared about the buildings. The one constant criticism of his paintings was that he didn't do a good job of painting people.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paintings_by_Adolf_Hitler#Critical_analysis
> 
> When he took the examinations to get into an art school in Vienna, the guy who rejected him said his paintings of people were poor but his buildings were good, and recommended he try the architecture school instead.


Painting people can be harder than painting buildings, technique-wise.

"The different style in which he drew human figures, however, the critic said, represented a profound disinterest in people." 

I mean he was a psychopath, so... I doubt he was able to grasp the core elements of human commonality, to be able to reflect that back in art.

There are some compelling arguments for him being a Te-user in this thread, don't really think this is one of them though.



> I don't see Fe in anything he did. Making speeches that moves people emotionally is not Fe. Just look at the musical composers, songwriters, musicians, artists, authors, actors, film directors, etc. The best of those I would argue are on the Fi/Te axis.


But such people move others through their own subjective art, they are able to create something others identify with through their own analysis. Hitler directly addressed other people in his speeches and political movements, he didn't just leave things up for artistic interpretation. And there is a difference between moving people and actually mobilizing them towards a goal.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

AverOblivious said:


> Celebrity types is not the best place to go for anything imo. Sometimes their typings are very off and criticized by people on here.
> 
> "C.G. Jung *did not speak* about Hitler’s type in typological terms, but he described Hitler in a way that is reminiscent of his description of IN-J types in _Psychological Types"
> 
> ...


The site is not great, but they are not wrong that Jung described Hitler in terms very similar to his introverted intuitive description. If that's not implying, I don't know what you think the definition of imply is. I never claimed he specifically spoke of Hitler in typological terms.

And no, the idea that Hitler was any kind of S is just retarded. READ people. EDUCATE yourselves. It's not hard. If you honestly think Hitler was not an extremely obvious introvert and intuitive you're just ignorant. Those two letters are rock solid. I'm as certain of it as I am that 2+2=4.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

ENTPness said:


> The site is not great, but they are not wrong that Jung described Hitler in terms very similar to his introverted intuitive description. If that's not implying, I don't know what you think the definition of imply is. I never claimed he specifically spoke of Hitler in typological terms.
> 
> And no, the idea that Hitler was any kind of S is just retarded. READ people. EDUCATE yourselves. It's not hard. If you honestly think Hitler was not an extremely obvious introvert and intuitive you're just ignorant. Those two letters are rock solid. I'm as certain of it as I am that 2+2=4.


Can you actually make a compelling argument of him being intuitive? He seems pretty grounded to me. He was interested in drawing, music, animals, buildings, and history as a kid. None of that outright screams intuitive to me. Even his political theory is really simple, and he even mentions reading being useless unless it provides means to an end.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Remcy said:


> Can you actually make a compelling argument of him being intuitive? He seems pretty grounded to me. He was interested in drawing, music, animals, buildings, and history as a kid. None of that outright screams intuitive to me. Even his political theory is really simple, and he mentions even reading being useless unless it provides means to an end.


He wasn't exactly known for having a good grasp on reality. He may well have been one of the worst military commanders in history. That alone doesn't mean anything, because there have been many excellent Intuitive commanders (Napoleon, Julius Caesar, another possible INFJ in Saladin), but WHY he was such an absymal commander makes him sound like an N. His strategies lack any sense of realism, but were very fixated on what he felt was "romantic", rather than what was efficient which is what he centered his battle plans around. He particularly had a thing for intentionally planning unreasonably large battles that he knew would have an unacceptable amount of casualties. I'd recommend reading about his battle plans for The Defense of Berlin, and the military actions leading up to it. It all showcases exactly where his problems were.

Not to mention that the Indiana Jones stuff about Hitler wanting to get his hands on mythical artifacts (ex. Holy Grail, holy lance,) were actually true, and he sent military expeditions out to find them (along with an expedition to find the city of Shangri-la, which he was convinced was "aryan" or something). The whole religion he convinced himself of for the nazi regime is one of the silliest things in the world, between him trying to bring back german paganism and being convinced that the german people were descended from the people of Atlantis.

The man was so obsessed with the abstract woo, that it's very hard for me to view him as a sensor. If he was, ISFP sounds about right. But I'm pretty sure he was an INxx type.

I'd like to sum that up by saying as a commander, he does not resemble the military stereotype, or someone like Napoleon in the least. He had more in common with a cult leader. So I have trouble believing the ENTJ typings I'm seeing here as well. I can see where INTJ is coming from, and there are some good points here for that, enough to make me reconsider a few things. But I still have trouble as seeing him as anything other than a severely unbalanced INFJ.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> He wasn't exactly known for having a good grasp on reality. He may well have been one of the worst military commanders in history. That alone doesn't mean anything, because there have been many excellent Intuitive commanders (Napoleon, Julius Caesar, another possible INFJ in Saladin), but WHY he was such an absymal commander makes him sound like an N. His strategies like any sense of realism, but were very fixated on what he felt was "romantic", rather than what was efficient which is what he centered his battle plans around. He particularly had a thing for intentionally planning unreasonable large battles that he knew would have an unacceptable amount of casualties. I'd recommend reading about his Battle plans for The Defense of Berlin, and the military actions leading up to it. It all showcases exactly where his problems were.
> 
> Not to mention that the Indiana Jones stuff about Hitler wanting to get his hands on mythical artifacts (ex. Holy Grail, holy lance,) were actually true, and he sent military expeditions out to find them (along with an expedition to find the city of Shangri-la, which he was convinced was "aryan" or something). The whole religion he convinced himself of for the nazi regime is one of the silliest things in the world, between him trying to bring back german paganism and being convinced that the german people were descended from the people of Atlantis.
> 
> ...


I think it is sensors would take that kind of religious stuff literally. Newton was probably a sensor too. I think Jung called him a sensor. What Newton thought were physical things, Jung thought were metaphysical things or psychological states. Hitler is concrete. He is like a German version of an American Southern preacher. Guys who handle poisonous snakes and shit. Who don't know what metaphor is. They cannot view symbolism abstractly.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I think it is sensors would take that kind of religious stuff literally. Newton was probably a sensor too. I think Jung called him a sensor. What Newton thought were physical things, Jung thought were metaphysical things or psychological states. Hitler is concrete. He is like a German version of an American Southern preacher. Guys who handle poisonous snakes and shit. Who don't know what metaphor is. They cannot view symbolism abstractly.


I live in the bible belt, and what you say about religious sensors being more likely to take that kind of stuff literally, does hold up with what I've seen.

I think the problem with typing Hitler, along with the rest of the Nazis, is that the Nazi Party took on a life of its own. It had its own personality and its own identity, and it absorbed everyone who followed it. Like the Borg from Star Trek. No one would every try to type an individual Borg. You would start to wonder very quickly "well, are we typing the person, or are we typing the collective"? Because you can't tell where the person ends and the machine begins.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> He wasn't exactly known for having a good grasp on reality. He may well have been one of the worst military commanders in history.


A lot of the mistakes in the The Defense of Berlin (dismissing vital generals, poor planning, resorting to improvisation) seem just poor decision-making. As far as I know, his "poor grasp of reality" during the battle only comes from him thinking he had a lot more troops left, which could be just a miscommunication error. I don't think he really had the time and attention to everything he wanted during that period and mistakes like that do happen, especially when stressed.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I live in the bible belt, and what you say about religious sensors being more likely to take that kind of stuff literally, does hold up with what I've seen.
> 
> I think the problem with typing Hitler, along with the rest of the Nazis, is that the Nazi Party took on a life of its own. It had its own personality and its own identity, and it absorbed everyone who followed it. Like the Borg from Star Trek. No one would every try to type an individual Borg. You would start to wonder very quickly "well, are we typing the person, or are we typing the collective"? Because you can't tell where the person ends and the machine begins.


Yes, Jung said Hitler was not a man, he was a nation. It ties into my point about him being a Te dom. lol. "I _am _the State." It is Aristotle, Caesar, Hobbes, Napoleon. The Leviathan. The body politic. That is Te. 

Nature (the art whereby God hath made and governes the world) is by the art of man, as in many other things, so in this also imitated, that it can make an Artificial Animal. For seeing life is but a motion of Limbs, the begining whereof is in some principall part within; why may we not say, that all Automata (Engines that move themselves by springs and wheeles as doth a watch) have an artificiall life? For what is the Heart, but a Spring; and the Nerves, but so many Strings; and the Joynts, but so many Wheeles, giving motion to the whole Body, such as was intended by the Artificer? Art goes yet further, imitating that Rationall and most excellent worke of Nature, Man. For by Art is created that great LEVIATHAN called a COMMON-WEALTH, or STATE, (in latine CIVITAS) which is but an Artificiall Man; though of greater stature and strength than the Naturall, for whose protection and defence it was intended; and in which, the Soveraignty is an Artificiall Soul, as giving life and motion to the whole body; The Magistrates, and other Officers of Judicature and Execution, artificiall Joynts; Reward and Punishment (by which fastned to the seat of the Soveraignty, every joynt and member is moved to performe his duty) are the Nerves, that do the same in the Body Naturall; The Wealth and Riches of all the particular members, are the Strength; Salus Populi (the Peoples Safety) its Businesse; Counsellors, by whom all things needfull for it to know, are suggested unto it, are the Memory; Equity and Lawes, an artificiall Reason and Will; Concord, Health; Sedition, Sicknesse; and Civill War, Death. Lastly, the Pacts and Covenants, by which the parts of this Body Politique were at first made, set together, and united, resemble that Fiat, or the Let Us Make Man, pronounced by God in the Creation.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> The site is not great, but they are not wrong that Jung described Hitler in terms very similar to his introverted intuitive description. If that's not implying, I don't know what you think the definition of imply is. I never claimed he specifically spoke of Hitler in typological terms.
> 
> And no, the idea that Hitler was any kind of S is just retarded. READ people. EDUCATE yourselves. It's not hard. If you honestly think Hitler was not an extremely obvious introvert and intuitive you're just ignorant. Those two letters are rock solid. I'm as certain of it as I am that 2+2=4.


John Beebe was pretty educated and reckoned that Hitler was ISxJ of sorts. That is definitely educated. I think we need to step back a bit, and focus on the character, maybe Nazism and politics is blurring the lens of how we see his personality.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Which Socionics quadra is known to be colletivistic, and the most comfortable with telling other people what to do? Beta.

Which Socionics quadra is ideological, idealistic, and drawn towards drastic societal change? Beta.

Which Socionics quadra is dramatic, eloquent, and notable for the use of intense speeches in attempts to convince others? Beta.

Now if we can all agree with those basic facts that have been established by socionists, and by Augusta herself (who actually created the theory), we can agree with this simple fact: Hitler belongs in Beta quadra. He is either EIE or IEI. Nazism is a Beta ideology. It is mainly Beta in the sense it is aristocratic and makes concrete categorizations (Se + Ti), while it creates a sense of purpose for a group of people (Ni + Fe). If someone doesn't agree with this, they disagree with the core foundation of Socionics theory (quadra values).

I'm not interested in MBTI or Junguian typology anymore, but the idea that the man had a preference for sensation over intuition seems ridiculous. I could buy ENFJ or ENTJ for him on Myers dicotomies.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

When my INFJ friend found out that he has the same type as Hitler he started telling everyone that he was in fact an ESTP. It was absolutely hilarious considering the fact that he is a stereotypical NF.

but for your question yes Hitler was INFJ.


----------

